
Exercising Software Freedom in the Global Email System - davexunit
https://sfconservancy.org/blog/2015/sep/15/email/
======
flarg
It's at the very least worrying that email is being controlled like this

------
nowprovision
Whilst I agree it's a pretty poor situation (and has been for years) it is
often easier just to never touch a dirty IP for relaying, ask your hosting
provide for clean IP.

